# Imperatiivin käyttö teknisessa kielessä



## woodaabee

Moi kaikille! Olen huomannut että suomen teknisessa kielessä aina käytetään imperatiiviä infinitiivin asemesta. Esimerkiksi, englanniksi kirjoitetaan "add", "create", "copy", "open in", "buy", espanjaksi kirjoitetaan "crear", "traducir al", "abrir en", venäjäksi kirjoitetaan "копировать", "создать", "удалить", "купить" jne, mutta suomeksi aina kirjoitetaan "luo", "poista", "kopioi", "avaa", "osta" jne. Alkuisin luulin että se on teknisen kielen ominaisuus jota käytetään ohjelmistojen  lokalisaatioiden helpottamiseen (on helpompaa määritellä 1 muuttajan "luo uusi dokumentti" kuin 2 muuttajaa "uusi dokumentti" ja "luoda uuden dokumentin"). Mut kun olin käynyt Helsingissä huomasin metrossa että vanhoissa Valmet-vaunuissa myös oli kirjoitettu "avaa" ja "sulje". Onko se suomen kielioppillinen ominaisuus vai vain kielen perinnäistapa? Kiitoksia paljon!


----------



## Spongiformi

woodaabee said:


> Esimerkiksi, englanniksi kirjoitetaan "add", "create", "copy", "open in", "buy"



Nuohan ovat imperatiivejä. Myös ruokaresepteissä ja monissa muissa kohteissa englannissa kirjoitetaan yksinkertaisin imperatiivein, aivan kuten suomessakin.

To adjust the brightness of the screen, use the buttons above the screen.
vs
Säädä näytön kirkkautta käyttämällä näytön yläpuolella olevia nappeja.

Näissäkin esimerkeissä sekä englanninkielinen että suomenkielinen lause sisältävät sekä imperatiivin että muussa muodossa olevan verbin. Molemmissa kielissä lauseet voi kirjoittaa myös käyttämättä imperatiiviä, mutta ainakin minä olen lukenut lukuisia englanninkielisiä ohjeita, joissa imperatiiviä käytetään surutta. Periaatteessahan englannissa imperatiiviä tulisi joko välttää tai sitä tulisi pehmentää. Mutta kuka jaksaa kirjoittaa tai lukea ohjeita, jotka ovat täynnä ylimääräisiä sanoja ja somistuksia?


----------



## Armas

Ohjelmistossa infinitiivit kuten luoda tai kopioida tuntuisivat hullunkurisilta. Suomen infinitiivin käyttö on muillakin tavoin rajoitetumpaa, kuin monissa muissa kielissä. Espanjaksi voidaan sanoa _crear es pensar_, mutta "luoda on ajatella" ei ole suomea.


----------



## woodaabee

Spongiformi said:


> Nuohan ovat imperatiivejä. Myös ruokaresepteissä ja monissa muissa kohteissa englannissa kirjoitetaan yksinkertaisin imperatiivein, aivan kuten suomessakin.





Armas said:


> Ohjelmistossa infinitiivit kuten luoda tai kopioida tuntuisivat hullunkurisilta. Suomen infinitiivin käyttö on muillakin tavoin rajoitetumpaa, kuin monissa muissa kielissä. Espanjaksi voidaan sanoa _crear es pensar_, mutta "luoda on ajatella" ei ole suomea.



Kiitoksia paljon vastauksissa!


----------

